# hydraulic system



## dale hamilton (May 31, 2009)

You can till i new I used my name ( o-well )...Can somebody please help.... I recently purchased a JD 970. All the cylinders drop...In a short amount of time the 440 loader bucket drops and the 8B backhoe bucket arm opens/drops as-well as the stabilizer arms drop a foot or so . The backhoe will drag down a hill or over humps. Not fun Thank, dale


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds to me like the cylinders may be worn and require repacking, but I need more of a description. Does this leak down take place very rapidly? Could be a cut or blown packing in the control block. How many hours are on this tractor?


----------



## dale hamilton (May 31, 2009)

Thanks for the repley......I am not very knowledgeable of the tractor ....It appears their are no leak, unit has 1400 hrs (?). prior owner said that all cylinder do that (not), but my small grey tractor holds for days , it takes about 30 min to drop the bucket 12 inch from the ground and the same for the backhoe and stabalizers ( not from the ground) but to (I guess) float out. The tractor has had heavy use...no testing has been done yet...maybe can help...Thanks , dale


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Try taking the worst pair of leaking down cylinders into a hydraulic shop or dealer to have them fitting with a cylinder repack/overhaul kit and see how the cylinders perform. If that fixes the leak down problem, you know you have several repacks ahead of you. 

Repacking/overhauling a hydraulic cylinder is not difficult but it typically does require some special tools such as spanner wrenches and large sockets/wrenches.


----------



## dale hamilton (May 31, 2009)

Thanks again well give it a shot......dale


----------



## Ac7000 (May 3, 2009)

does your tractor have a traction booster lever? we just had that problem and the traction booster was stuck up so that the hydro system would go up wen i wanted it down. if thats notit you may have a control vaulve problem which is an expensive and or time consuming fix


----------

